
Boeing CEO Dennis Muilenburg is out, as the company struggles with Max crisis - dboreham
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/23/boeing-stock-halted-pending-news-company-battles-fallout-737-max-crisis.html
======
rossdavidh
About. Freaking. Time. I wonder if the Starliner failure to reach its intended
orbit this week was the straw that broke the camel's back? Though obviously
the 737Max is the bigger issue.

~~~
bowties2cool
Or perhaps both the NYTimes and Guardian articles the last 2 days faulting his
handling of the crises? Too much bad pub.

